# Plugging outlaws



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got something in my right front and it is slowly leaking. Is it safe to plug these tires with regular automotive plugs? I plugged my wife's swamplites with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't see why it wouldn't be...go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Went for it and its holding. It was a stick that went through my tire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

My buddy has some worn out 28 laws tht has been plugged numerous times lol holds air fine, except for one tire but i think its leaking around the bead


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't believe that a piece of wood that smooth and small went through my tire?!?! Plug is working tho just went out and checked it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

The right angle and pressure and all kinds of things are possible. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's wild that happened.


----------

